#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travellers HUB >  >  What are the peaceful places to travel in Sri Lanka?

## Bhavya

We all know Sri Lanka is travelers' paradise. People are enchanted by the breathtaking natural beauty of Sri Lanka. other than fun beach holidays and nature adventures, what are the peaceful places to travel in Sri Lanka? Can you guys list down the peaceful places to travel in Sri Lanka?

----------

